# bead molasses



## eyelrihs (Jan 20, 2007)

In reading forum entries from a while back, someone mentioned thick sauce bead molasses, a wonderful ingredient in asian sauces.  For those who never heard of it, or cannot find it, this product is still available.  I have used it for the past 40 years in cooking but recently was unable to find it anywhere.  Through much perservance and time, today I finally found a supplier.  this is distributed by a company Far East Spice Co. a division of House of Herbs.
For those of you who might be interested thick sauce bead molasses has the following ingredients:  Molasses, Corn Syrup, water, caramel color , and 1/10 of 1% sodium benzoate as a food preservative.


----------

